# Need some help with my 'packdoe' prospect



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Weâ€™ve been working with two young boys for a while (a 7month Ober and a 10month Togg) and have been considering adding a milking doe. A friend of ours, who lives a few minutes up the road, offered one of her yearling Oberhaslis for sale and allowed us to try her with our boys for a few days before we decide whether we want her or not. I think sheâ€™s one of the prettiest does Iâ€™ve seen. She is built tall and leanâ€”105lbs. and nearly 30â€ at the shoulder at 12 months and 2 weeks, but I have a couple serious concerns. 

First, we would be buying her to breed and milk, but she may eventually carry light loads and will at least have to keep up with our hiking adventures. After spending a day with her, I have noticed her knee joints popping and crackling as she climbed around on the goat toys. She has no swelling and isnâ€™t showing any indication of pain, but I wanted to check and see if noisy knees are, in themselves, a serious concern, or signs of weaknesses that would be problematic later in life? I really noticed her knees popping after a day of being chased around by our Togg--which leads to the second concern:

Secondly, our Togg Jasper, who is often rough with our other Ober around food, has been a terrible bully to this sweet girl. One minute he will be bedded down by her, or rubbing his chin on her shoulder, and the next he will be aggressively slamming her against the barn wall, or butting her off the climbing toys. We have them penned up separately to give her a break, but this will not work for us long term. Will this eventually stop, or has my Togg determined for good that we can't have a milking doe?

We're a little on edge over this and would really appreciate any advice,

Josh


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

some joint "crackling" is nomal in goats - it's a form of communication that you can find in reindeer, too.

As to the boxing, mobbing: she's right now the newest member of the herd and lowest of the packing order. She maybe will remain there and be subject to mobbing her whole life or she may rise a bit in the packing order. But she will be pestered by the two wethers during mating season and while she's in heat.

I personally won't have one doe among two wethers resp. not even one doe/one wether - the constellation just isn't what a normal goat herd would be: many does and one alpha male goat and maybe some younger males. I have often heard that in small groups the wethers (or bucks) will pester and mob the does.

Next thing: three is an unlucky number. Very often, two of the animals bond very tight and the third has to stay outside that "circle".


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

So you are saying she needs 4. LOL

Creaking knees are normal I am told.

One thing to consider is babies. A milking doe is going to have
them. They will need a separate set up. 

then you will have more than 3. LOL

But then again. YOu are listening to me. And
I would be keeping the doe and dealing with my
consquences. LOL


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks!

The goats are all getting along better today. My Ober Hank has joined forces with this doe so it looks like the dominant wether is the odd one out. 

I had a local D.V.M. do a physical on her with a blood test for CAE. He thinks she's healthy and low risk but suggested a test would be prudent. 

Sanhestar--we can provide a kidding stall attached to an enclosed exercise pen; we just don't want three goats that have to be constantly monitored or separated 12 months out of the year. Thanks for your help.

Josh


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

My does and wethers run together except during kidding. It's usually the does bashing the wethers.
One other consideration with does is that over time, having kids will make that udder get lower to the ground and it will be more difficult to get her through brush or rock without damaging it. Some does do fine if their udders have good attachment but many do not. You can buy her a bra if this becomes a problem. They sell them in goat catalogs. 
Most people who pack does limit the number of kiddings to work around this. You can milk a doe through a couple of years without breeding if she has good milk production.


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you Carolyn, The breeder says Penny comes from excellent lines and can be milked through two seasons just fine. Josh


----------

